# How to convert ML into MG?



## hogs4us2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got my "CMP TEST CYP" and I want to inject “50 Mg” twice a week or every 84 hours.......My needle measurements are in "ML" how do I convert that to "Mg"?


My label says to inject 1 ML, twice a week......But I'm wondering how many "Mg" would that be.    I'm following a protocol that Cashout posted which is 50 mg, twice a week.

Label says CMP TEST CYP (10ML) 210 MG INJ.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 21, 2013)

Its 210mg per ML and 10 ML in your bottle.  So you just need to figure out what part of 1ML would equal 50mg.  Basically 1/4 ML/CC.  If that makes sense.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 21, 2013)

1/4 cc twice a week...


----------



## amore169 (Mar 21, 2013)

1 ml equals 210mg, your bottle is 10 ml so that equals to 2100mg, so injecting 50mg that would be .25 Ml. If that makes sense.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 21, 2013)

.25 cc = 52.5 mg


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 21, 2013)

basically.
its been answered.  
I would devide it Into 3 pins a week.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for answering the question, this board has been a lifesaver for me!


----------

